# What Type of Paper should I buy?



## TheoryofRedIce (Jan 21, 2007)

I was wondering what type of paper would be best for making very contrast-y photos in the darkroom. Either RC or Fiber paper and then what certain glossy or warm or any other kinds they have.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 22, 2007)

Glossy RC is the glossiest.  Get a multigrade paper, and use a lot of magenta filter.


----------



## terri (Jan 22, 2007)

Read the data sheet that comes with the variable contrast paper you select. The data sheet should give you an idea of how to play with your enlarger's filters to get to a certain "grade" of contrast. Print an image that has a nice tonal range at a relatively *normal* grade of 2, then add filtration to reach 3, 3 1/2, etc. Develop them all the same way. Let them dry and see which grade looks good to you. 

Try this with a couple different papers and you'll quickly get a feel for what you like best. You'll be amazed at the differences in blacks between a warm tone and cold tone paper, for starters. You can use this information later when you have importance negatives you want to enlarge, and it gives you great control over your photography. 

Have fun!


----------



## rabidzoomer (Jan 23, 2007)

the more glossy you get, the more advanced you need to be. I can get semi-glossy for my photos and i think it is one of the best because it is the easiest to use. I can get this 100 sheets for 30$ but this is educational paper so my school gets a discount and the school makes no profit.


----------



## ully (Feb 19, 2007)

Multigrade RC and print using Magenta filter.


----------



## Majik Imaje (Feb 20, 2007)

or, if you can afford it. just get a ten sheet pack (if they make them) of high contrast paper # 4 # 5 or even # 6 but that is just too contrastY

PROBABLY!  you have a computer.. google  photo papers  and you will be reading for a long time. you will get alot of information

but start with the recomendatons that other members here have posted.

then try HIGH contrast paper. Dupont / Kodak / illford / Agfa  they all make them. or they used to.


----------

